# Tshirt pricing on quantities



## Bademgozum (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello all

I have a question about shirt pricing. 

I'm trying to figure out what discount to give on multiple orders. I have a minimum order of 12 pieces to get a discount (thinking of lowering it to 6 because of customers in the neighborhood that would bring in more sales) I sell a white single sided adult/youth/toddler shirt for $20 or colored for $22. For double sided it's an additional $10. So if someone purchased 6, 12, 24, 48, 96 shirts what discount would I give. My cost per shirt would be about $3-$5 per shirt. I use vinyl fashion film and transfers. Anything over 150 pieces I out source and get screen printed. 

Thanks for any help it if you need more info let me know.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Why would you discount it if your materials don't cost any less? I discount when it costs me less to make it. For example if I'm just selling 6 shirts they are pricey but if I but 12+ shirts I get a dozens discount from my supplier. Same if I buy a case (72)


----------



## TreesfromSpace (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh ****, math! Just play with the numbers bruh and you'll see what needs to be seen. Maybe it just comes down to preference...maybe not. Maybe you should throw some decimals in there, I've never seen a product sold for a 12.734 percent discount, but maybe there's a reason I've never seen that...


----------



## Bademgozum (Jun 8, 2015)

The shirt prices I listed above is for 1 shirt. I noticed some companies online give quantity discount and was trying to figure out the percentage they use and what I can use on quantity discount. I have groups that ask how much it would cost if they purchased more then 1 item (usually family shirts, sweet sixteen or senior shirts) and I would let them know they would have to purchase 12 or more and I would then give about a 5% discount in total. Like screen printers have a list how much each piece would cost in a bracket 1-6 pieces 12-23 etc. Just wondering if someone has a system they use. As for materials, the price does decrease for the more amount of shirts as the price for material is cheaper to purchase in larger quantities.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

In screen printing there are volume discounts because the production cost per piece goes down because the cost of setup (this includes chemicals and labor for screen, labor for press setup, and art fees if they are included) is constant regardless of the number of shirts printed. So the more shirts are printed, a smaller fraction of the non-print charges are borne by each piece. If you are cut vinyl, then your costs are the same for 1 piece or 50 pieces. So any discount you give would be how much of your profit margin you are willing to sacrifice for a larger order. For the transfers I don't know what your costs are but I recall the savings are in ganging designs and may vary greatly by job so (if you print your own) I would think there are no volume savings.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

There are volume discounts for plastisol transfers with the companies I use. So I mean once with one company I calculated a 5% discount per bracket I think.


----------



## Bademgozum (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes, I cut and print everything myself. I know if I don't give a discount, they will go else where. For the transfers or vinyl, i do gang them to use as much space (i hate wasting material) I know as i buy larger quantities of the vinyl or transfer there is a bit of a discount. I'm okay with cutting into my profit margin to get the sale because most of my customers come back for 1 of shirts.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Find out what your competitors do to adjust the price and do that accordingly. There will always be some sap who is cheaper so stick to your guns


----------



## Bademgozum (Jun 8, 2015)

I agree with someone always being cheaper, That is what I was trying to figure out how to adjust pricing accordingly. Thought maybe someone here did that so I can see an example.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

So much variance based on locale/competition. It's going to have to be what you can live with.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Bademgozum (Jun 8, 2015)

jennGO said:


>


That is what I was looking for Jenn, thank you. Would you know from the list what the price is for 1-5 shirts.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Bademgozum said:


> That is what I was looking for Jenn, thank you. Would you know from the list what the price is for 1-5 shirts.



Don't do this. You are headed for trouble by pulling a poorly made price list (why is 1009 more expensive that 1008?) off of the internet.

There's no economy of scale in the work you are doing so there's no reason to do a volume discount for that.

Why should you do a discount? Because A BUYER IS A BUYER IS A BUYER. The easiest person to sell to is the person that just bought from you.

You create a sales efficiency by selling in volume. But, it has to make sense.

The pricelist above is crazy and most likely based on screen printed shirts. 

Start here. What are your costs? What is your supply cost? Your machine cost? Your payroll? Your overhead? Your advertising?

You need to know what it actually costs to produce that one shirt. Then you can determine what your profit is. And then you can determine what you want to pay to get that second shirt. That's really what volume pricing is. What are you comfortable paying to get that second, third, fourth shirt?

When you grow to the point of having automation equipment you can look at volume pricing economies of scale. 

Save yourself tons of grief and do not start getting into the "a nickel cheaper than everyone else in town" price war. You'll never be the cheapest game in town so why even bother trying.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep I agree with the above! Not my prices btw


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

artlife said:


> So much variance based on locale/competition. It's going to have to be what you can live with.


I agree with the quote above. I also think you should definitely offer discounts for larger purchases.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

those are screen print prices


----------



## Bademgozum (Jun 8, 2015)

headfirst said:


> Don't do this. You are headed for trouble by pulling a poorly made price list (why is 1009 more expensive that 1008?) off of the internet.
> 
> There's no economy of scale in the work you are doing so there's no reason to do a volume discount for that.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying. I was looking for examples to get an idea how others do pricing for vinyl and transfers. I know the cost of each shirt I make which includes all the above you mentioned. I'm not trying to nickel and dime (my pricing is a lot higher then there's around me) but want to be competitive when it comes to larger quantities.


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

All are accepting the base rule when sale a product in bulk Quantities. Incas they focus on Colour of the product, Style, Size. You want to focus or improve your business you have to give discount on bulk selling because if you give one time offer or discont they will come next time and they also tell their cirle. This is also one of the secret of the business


----------



## Mike31 (Sep 14, 2015)

Your offer can play with more variables than just price, so adjust your offer depending on the situation.

Think about different qualities or lead time. 

Eg. if your customer is in a hurry to get the product he'll be willing to pay more.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You could base it off of screen printing. Start with what they charge and what you charge and adjust accordingly. I do cad and printed vinyl - I can save because it is less waste because of gaining. On transfers the sheet price is the same across the board -pretty much. Many folks will ask you to price 100 and then want to try one for the 100 price. Do not fall for that one. I sell my shirts 20 and 28 regardless of color. Depending on the work, I would or could discount 2 shirts. I am fair with my customers and expect them to be fair with me. If they give me a price from a competitor or online, I either tell them I can beat it or that it is a good price - go for it. I do not have a practice of trying to beat prices. In the end when they get what they get, I usually end up with them anyway if they are honest customers - the only ones I prefer to deal with. The cheapeast I go for a vinyl printed shirt is 10$ and you need to get about 30 of those.


----------

